# What is your Fertilizer of choice?



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

SO I am wondering what are you guys fert of choice during the summer?
I'm not talking about spring green up or fall fert. But you can include them if you want.
What brand and why?

I use this because its $12 a bag and i can get it with iron. Better than the little numbers you see on a bag of miloganite. Half fast release half slow release.


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

I was using just milorganite. Found this at lowes.. 50% slow release and has micronutirents and 2.75% iron. 27 dollars
Best I've found local so far


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Does anyone use Ammonium Nitrate? I kept seeing that as the suggest fert for my sprigging project but I couldn't find anyone in Alabama that sold it. I wasn't sure if that was state to state, or if it was impossible to find nationally.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Tellycoleman That seems like a pretty good price.

Have you priced the Ammonium Sulfate, Urea, or Andersons Humic 35% or 70% from Advanced Turf Solutions?


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Does anyone use Ammonium Nitrate? I kept seeing that as the suggest fert for my sprigging project but I couldn't find anyone in Alabama that sold it. I wasn't sure if that was state to state, or if it was impossible to find nationally.


I think you can buy Ammonium Nitrate if you are a member of Alabama Farmers Association. I don't know if there is a license involved or not. It's shown in the CO-OP online catalog.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> SO I am wondering what are you guys fert of choice during the summer?
> I'm not talking about spring green up or fall fert. But you can include them if you want.
> What brand and why?
> 
> I use this because its $12 a bag and i can get it with iron. Better than the little numbers you see on a bag of miloganite. Half fast release half slow release.


Where do you buy this in Nashville?


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Ammonium nitrate readily available at co-ops in MS to general public. So is MSMA. I quit shopping the big houses long time ago. Good luck.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

After finally finding a local source:


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I like a few, Oceangro, Milorganite, Lesco, and anything on sale. 

http://www.ocua.com/OceanGro/SitePages/Analysis.aspx


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Jwsjr said:


> Ammonium nitrate readily available at co-ops in MS to general public. So is MSMA. I quit shopping the big houses long time ago. Good luck.


Actual AN or imitation AN where it's urea and some thing else mixed to 32-0-0?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> @Tellycoleman That seems like a pretty good price.
> 
> Have you priced the Ammonium Sulfate, Urea, or Andersons Humic 35% or 70% from Advanced Turf Solutions?


Yes I priced it and I made a mistake. It's $13 for the above fertilizer I bought 4

It was $12 for the ammonium sulfate. I bought that also and alternate between the 2 fertilizers.

Question ?So what does the last 24 stand for?????


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Sulfur


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Sulfur


Cool thanks
I haven't priced the other stuff you mentioned because I didn't know they existed but you have spiked my interest. Will ask the next time I go


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Sulfur
> ...


 No problem. That place is near, BNA right?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Yes it is. Good folks in their. They have a foliar pack I use to use on my lawn for iron and micronutrients. It was good but stained the crap outta everything FEature is cheaper and some of the fertilizer I buy from them have the foliar pack micronutrients. So I have switched.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Jwsjr said:
> 
> 
> > Ammonium nitrate readily available at co-ops in MS to general public. So is MSMA. I quit shopping the big houses long time ago. Good luck.
> ...


No urea. Pure AN


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I feel a road trip coming up or at least stocking up on my next trip to MS.


----------

